# Bottle fillers: New Vs. old? Input anyone



## rshosted (May 6, 2006)

I was noticing there are now two automatic bottle fillers. Has anyone tried both? And can you tell us which works better, and what they liked?
<a href="http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=4889" target="_blank">
Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler</a>

or
<a href="http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=4887" target="_blank">
</a>


Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler

Thanks in advance,

Ryan


----------



## OldWino1 (May 7, 2006)

Hey isnt SLC dry? Well its nicer to make your own anyway.


----------



## rshosted (May 7, 2006)

Ha ha, yeah only on Sundays.




(except beer at grocery stores). 

But I was more interested in filling them... not emptying them.


----------



## jobe05 (May 7, 2006)

I have the gravity filler and love it, wouldn't bottle without it. If you have a primary bucket with a spout on it, just rack the carboy into it, hook up the hose and let it flow. Bottling is so much quicker, cleaner and the bottles are filled to an equal amount once you get use to using it. You'll wonder how you ever botled without on of these in the past. *Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Angell Wine (May 7, 2006)

I have one of the Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Fillerand my 8 year daughter loves it. It's her job to fill the bottles. Family affair at bottle time.


----------



## smurfe (May 26, 2006)

I have the Buon Vino filler and it is OK. I am not overly impressed with it as I can't get mine adjusted to shut off automatically. It transfers to the overflow and fills that bottle and when its full, you guessed it, all over the floor. 


When I get it set to where it should shut off it barely trickles the wine into the bottle or will not siphon at all and starting the siphon is like trying to suck air through a rock. I also don't like the adjustment ring on the spout. It moves too easily and you end up with varying head space in the bottle. It slides up and down instead on the spout instead of being threaded to keep it in the set spot.


It does work fine when I pull the adjustment screw back but you have to stay on top of it and not walk away for more than 10 seconds. I can fill a bottle, cork it and set it down and the next bottle is full. I can't take my eyes off if it though.


Smurfe


----------



## peterCooper (May 26, 2006)

Are either of them worth it? I just use my racking cane and hose and a clip. 
The clip has three setting so I can get a trickle going to get the level right. I 
usually line all the bottles up and shut off and move the next bottle when 
done with the first one.

It only takes about 20 minutes to bottle so I don't feel like it is huge effort.

Never having used an automatic filler, maybe I'm just missing out on 
something.


----------



## maize (May 26, 2006)

I only have the Buon Vino - but I have not had the problems Smurf has had. I have bottled about 8 kits with it and can walk away during filling. The head space is fairly consistant, but not perfect. I usually have to top off 2-3 bottles per kit to get them all about even. I rarely have enough wine in the overflow bottle to even sip. 


I would highly recommend it over a racking cane and clip.


Either Smurf has been unlucky with his, or I have been lucky with mine.


----------



## geocorn (May 26, 2006)

Steve,


Buon Vino had a batch of bad fillers. Give me a call and I will give you the address to send it for a replacement.


They have re-designed the product and I will have the new version, next month. Sorry for the problems.


----------



## smurfe (May 26, 2006)

geocorn said:


> Steve,
> 
> 
> Buon Vino had a batch of bad fillers. Give me a call and I will give you the address to send it for a replacement.
> ...




Thanks George, I tell ya, Murphy's Law definitely works, particularly when you are a Murphy. If I send it in will they send me the re-designed version? Also, if I do am I going to have to wait better than a month to get a replacement when the new ones come out? I have a few batches that are gonna need bottled before too long. I will give you a call after the Holiday weekend.


Thanks


Steve


----------



## smurfe (May 26, 2006)

George, I forgot to ask, how does the Ferrari filler compare to the Buon Vino filler? Is it better, same, sub-par? I would be interested in un-biased feedback on the product.


Thanks


Smurfe


----------



## geocorn (May 26, 2006)

Yes and yes. Yes, you will get the new version and yes, you will have to wait until I get the new version in.


I personally like the Buon Vino better and have only had complaints with the broken models. Everyone else has raved about the Buon Vino.


As to the Ferrari, it is new to me, so I can't give you a lot of feedback other than the buon vino is easier to use and keep the siphon going.


----------



## smurfe (May 26, 2006)

geocorn said:


> Yes and yes. Yes, you will get the new version and yes, you will have to wait until I get the new version in.
> 
> 
> I personally like the Buon Vino better and have only had complaints with the broken models. Everyone else has raved about the Buon Vino.
> ...




Thanks George, guess I will stick with the Buon Vino, you know me, always willing to jump out there and try a new toy.


Smurfe


----------



## Pepere (May 26, 2006)

Smurfe: Got a BuonVino from George and must tell you it works great for me. The only thing I noticed is around bottle 25 or 26 the auto shutoff gets a little sticky and you need to keep an eye on it and loosen thesilver adjust screw a littlebut, I've not made a mess ............. yet!






I agree the adjustment for head space could be a little easier to use but, once it's set I've been pleased with the consistancy.


----------



## PolishWineP (May 27, 2006)

We were using the Buon Vino too, but we were having the same probs as Smurfe. We just went to using a spring loaded bottle filler. I think it came as part of the beer starter kit I got for my birthday. (Thank you Bert, where ever you are...)


----------

